# Conectar placa base micro ATX



## jose_flash (Ago 15, 2007)

una placa base micro ATX se puede conectar en una torre ATX


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2007)

José, la torre no tiene nada que ver en ese asunto, lo único crítico es la fuente de poder. Si la MB es ATX y la fuente de la torre es ATX también, dándole... que eso sirve. La fuente debe estar en buen estado, claro está. Y la MB también.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## jose_flash (Ago 16, 2007)

entonces puedo conectar la placa madre en la caja  ATX y sin cambiar la fuente o latengo que cambiar muchas gracias por contastar


----------



## mcrven (Ago 16, 2007)

> Si la MB es ATX y la fuente de la torre es ATX también, dándole... que eso sirve.


----------

